# Nose color fading?



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

It may be what a lot of people refer to as snow nose. In the winter their nose color lightens up. When there is more sun this summer it will darken up.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Yep, snow nose. Some dogs lose the darker pigmentation in the winter, some don't. My Subiaco's nose would get quite light in the winter. If is considered a fault in show dogs, but really doesn't matter otherwise.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Yup, snow nose. Our guy unfortunately does not have good pigmentation at any time of the year but it's especially evident now in the winter, so we have just grown to love his Rudolph nose:


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks. It's not THAT light...barely noticeable. But I love his black nose and tell him so all the time so I noticed it today.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Some say adding a kelp supplement helps.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Enzo is also at the age where pigment naturally may fade a bit, so it's hard to predict just how much of the black will return (pretty much all golden puppies under a year or so have coal black noses). Some will get back most or all of the black, others won't.
Tito gets snow nose, too, and it recovers by April, but never to the pure coal black he had when he was under 2.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

There's also the "old wive's tale" that dogs who drink from a plastic bowl are more susceptible to losing pigmentation than dogs who drink from stainless steel or ceramic. I have no clue of the validity of the statement but I think it's interesting that you're never supposed to beat egg whites or whipping cream in plastic mixing bowls because there's always a film on the plastic that prevents egg whites from turning into meringue or cream into whipped cream, even if freshly washed or dried. 

I think it could be a combination of factors but ever since reading that, we stopped buying plastic bowls for our family pets. Just in case.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Enzo has 2 different types of bowls, depending on where he's eating...one is stainless steel and the other is ceramic. I also heard that old wives tale, so I stayed away from plastic bowls.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Noahs nose is black....

Scouts nose was black - turned brown this summer - now we have a snow nose. But it fits his face. He might end up with a year round snow nose...his mom was snow nosed and dad was black ...I've started calling him eraser head. His nose is sorta brown/easer pink color. Or #2 (as in pencil and he is out second dog)


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Snow nose, yes every winter Dylan's nose will change but with age it really doesn't turn black anymore.


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

This is really interesting Hector's nose, just on the tip has lost some of it's pigmentation, only slightly but we have had a lot snow and rooting recently. He does have a seaweed powder added to his dinner every other day too.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Our boys have never really gotten snow nose. Tucker is 2-1/2 and still has a pretty black nose, but he did start to get a tiny bit of fading at the very top of his nose this past fall, but the rest of it is still all black. It will be interesting to see if the top of his nose darkens back up in the summer since this is the first time it has ever faded. Tyson still has his coal black nose, but he's only 14 months old, so time will tell if his stays that way.


----------



## blond1155 (May 27, 2010)

Tucker turned 1 in late August, and as soon as the weather started to get cooler, his nose started to get pinker. Now that the snow is here, there's really not too much black left. Personally, I like it. I think he looks cute! We'll see what happens come spring and summer though!


----------



## lily101 (Nov 8, 2010)

yea my Lily's nose does the same thing!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Duke's nose was brown. Cole's is coal black and I l-o-v-e it. I pray he doesn't get snow nose. We'll love it anyway, but it's so stark against his light colored face.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Enzos_Mom said:


> But I love his black nose and tell him so all the time so I noticed it today.


Tell him you love his snow nose too...we don't want Enzo to be sad. Besides that he has the bestest ears ever!!


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

like the people said above, it could be snow nose, the nose turning a lighter colour because of winter. Or the colour could just be fading because of age. I think pink noses are very cute, though


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

When we adopted Roxy at age 2, she had a black nose. At age 3 her nose turned light brown and stayed that way throughout the year.


----------



## BJSalz (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for this thread, I just learned what snow nose was. My guy has it too. It will be interesting to see if it changes back to dark black in the spring; I'm hoping so.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Jax is 21 months and his nose has been getting lighter for the past 3 or so months now. At this point I would call it outright eraser pinkat the tip. I do hope it turns back to a darker color, but if not...He is still my gorgeous hunk! LOL


----------



## RSHANNING (Nov 14, 2008)

Sierra has a snow nose this year. I am hoping it will go back to black this summer. If not I am happy with ther little pink nose.


----------



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

So... how do you tell the difference between "Snow Nose" and "Dudley Nose"?

P.S. Parts of Ryley's nose have lightened up in the past 2-3 months of winter. Hopefully it will get darker when springtime rolls around and he can work on his "tan"


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Harley's nose (even in under the nostrils) is going a shade of brown. I think its from me kissing it too much :-(.


----------



## BJSalz (Mar 24, 2009)

Braccarius said:


> Harley's nose (even in under the nostrils) is going a shade of brown. *I think its from me kissing it too much* :-(.


That's cute... Maybe that is why my dog's is turning color too. My dd probably kisses him 20 times a day; my dog isn't love deprived! lol!


----------



## Mayas way (Jan 23, 2011)

*ditto snow nose*

Maya's nose starting doing this at 3 years in winter, and she drinks from a stainless steel bowl. We do canine sunscreen on the nose especially summers and all swims. Her nose color darkens summer. She's a light GR, her brother Casey dark and does not get snow nose as much.


----------



## BJSalz (Mar 24, 2009)

Yay, the snow nose is gone and his nose is now black as can be.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 4, 2011)

Sashas nose was jet black until recently.....some days its black and some days theres a brown tinge to the colour (lighter) She is 19months. Does anyone know how it can be a different colour from one day to another.


----------



## lightwave (Mar 7, 2014)

Summer's less than 6 months old and her nose is already turning brown. I thought a puppy's nose usually doesn't turn brown.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Chester's nose has never went back to fully black. He has a pink tip which gets much lighter in the winter.


----------

